# Working on skills



## Tim K (Feb 23, 2013)

I few pics,  I've been working with my D90. 

C&C please


----------



## cthomson (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice job! What kit did you use on the dark one?


----------



## gbpens (Feb 23, 2013)

Ony those portions of the pens which are closest to the camera are in focus. Is that a result of an automatic adjusting focus? Perhaps using a telephoto setting from a greater distance would bring all parts of the pen into focus. Just guessing. I am not a photo guy.


----------



## Tim K (Feb 23, 2013)

Cthomson, 
it's a Broadwell Nouveau Sceptre Titanium & 22kt gold set


----------



## Tim K (Feb 23, 2013)

Your right gbpens, I'm working on that... Looking for some guidance.  I did have it on manual focus though....


----------

